# FR: large - place de l'adjectif



## Mnemosyne

Quand est-ce ça vient avant le nom, et quand est-ce que ça vient après?

Des exemples:

*à large spectre*
*une large mesure*
*la large bande*
mais
*à bec large*
*la bande large*
*la voie large*


----------



## Brezhoneg

Hi Mnemosyne,

As a native French speaker, I would say there is no clear rule for this. I guess that you may just learn these expressions. 
I would say both "à large bec" or "à bec large" (equivalent), "la large bande" or "la bande large" (equivalent) and I think that you can only say "à large spectre" in the other way it sounds very weird.   
Search for "Anne Abeillé et Danielle Godard linéarité epithète" in Google. The article deals with this issue and it was written by two French academic linguists. The vocabulary in this article is technical.

Good luck,
And Happy New Year !!!!


----------



## Tabac

Mnemosyne said:


> Quand est-ce ça vient avant le nom, et quand est-ce que ça vient après?
> 
> Des exemples:
> 
> *à large spectre*
> *une large mesure*
> *la large bande*
> mais
> *à bec large*
> *la bande large*
> *la voie large*


 A respected text in the US states, "Sometimes a descriptive adjective precedes the noun (1) for emphasis [le savant professeur], (2) when used figuratively [ce brillant orateur], (3) to denote an inherent quality or trait [la blanche neige]. (_Cours supérieur_, Amsco)

This is more simplified and less detailed than you will find at a site previously mentioned, but it's meant for the lay student.

There are also, of course, those adjectives which have different meanings, depending on their position:  after the noun, the literal meaning; before the noun, a different meaning.

Mon cher professeur (dear) ~ mes bijoux chers (expensive)


----------



## Odyssée

The three first examples are in a technical context, the three other ones are in a mainstream context. 
In a technical context, we usually don’t invert the adjective :
Large bande doesn’t match bande large.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Merci Odyssée,

What do you mean by "a technical context"?

Mnemosyne


----------



## Odyssée

Mnemosyne said:


> Merci Odyssée,
> 
> What do you mean by "a technical context"?
> 
> Mnemosyne


 
Hi,
I mean a scientific context


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ah wow.

Vraiment?  La langue de la science, c'est assez différente?

Merci....

Mnemosyne


----------



## Odyssée

Dans un contexte scientifique c'est plus strict, figé, on parle même de jargon scientifique (ce qui est quand même un peu différent). Dans le monde scientifique, ça correspond pratiquement à des expressions que tout le monde utilise sans jamais changer l'ordre des mots.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Wow.  Ok, merci beaucoup.

Je suis sensible à votre aide.

Mnemosyne


----------



## hanternoz

Concrètement : si vous parlez à "Monsieur tout le monde", vous serez compris en mettant l'adjectif avant ou après le nom (même si cela semblera amusant dans certains cas).
Exemple : "un petit chien" est l'ordre normal, mais "un chien petit" sera parfaitement compris.

Par contre, dans les domaines spécialisés (sciences, droit, économie, littérature, etc.), il vaut mieux connaître l'ordre correct pour éviter les ambiguïtés.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour l'adjectif _large_ spécifiquement, les deux positions sont en effet possibles, mais je dirais d'une manière générale que cela fait plus littéraire de le placer *avant* le nom. Mais ça n'engage que moi…


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Pour l'adjectif _large_ spécifiquement, les deux positions sont en effet possibles, mais je dirais d'une manière générale que cela fait plus littéraire de le placer *avant* le nom. Mais ça n'engage que moi…


I totally second this opinion. Some adjectives don't really have a set position around their noun, and _large _is part of them.
But for many others, there's only one correct position. Saying "un chien petit" would be understood, of course, but it's incorrect and it sounds so to any French speaker.


----------



## Odyssée

Je trouve que c'est assez variable, par exemple quand on parle de vêtements, on ne le met pas après :
Un pantalon large
Un pull large
Une jupe large
Des chaussettes ………..


----------



## Maître Capello

Odyssée said:


> Je trouve que c'est assez variable, par exemple quand on parle de vêtements, on ne le met pas après :
> Un pantalon large
> Un pull large
> Une jupe large
> Des chaussettes ………..


Au vu de tes exemples, je pense que tu voulais dire qu'_on ne le met pas *avant*_… Quoi qu'il en soit, même pour les vêtements, aucune des deux positions ne me choque. Mais, encore une fois, l'adjectif placé avant le nom fait plus littéraire que s'il est placé après lui.

_Un *large* pantalon_ (plus littéraire)
_Un pantalon *large*_ (plus commun)


----------



## Odyssée

Maître Capello said:


> Au vu de tes exemples, je pense que tu voulais dire qu'_on ne le met pas *avant*_… Quoi qu'il en soit, même pour les vêtements, aucune des deux positions ne me choque. Mais, encore une fois, l'adjectif placé avant le nom fait plus littéraire que s'il est placé après lui.
> 
> _Un *large* pantalon_ (plus littéraire)
> _Un pantalon *large*_ (plus commun)


 

C'est pas vraiment ce que je voulais dire, j'ai commencé ma phrase par "je pense que *c'est assez variable*" et je garde ma position : ce n'est important que dans des domaines précis, j'ai parlé de la science, les exemples cités appartenent au domaine scientifique.
Effectivement un large pentalon fait plus littéraire mais je ne me vois pas l'utiliser dans une discussion, ça serait un peu prétencieux.


----------

